# My 1st measurement...probably WAY off!



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

So Ive only been using REW for about 3-4 hours and this is what I've come up with. From what I've seen around the forum I think these are horrible, right? Or is my room really this bad? I'm not even positive I calibrated everything correctly even though I felt like Ive spent some hours pouring over the instructions. 























Also...am I even exporting the right images to be assessed? Someone help lol....I have no advise to turn to except the help dialogues in REW and those 3 youtube vidz.

Also...if it helps...Im using an ECM8000, Emu 0404 PCI, & presonus HP4 headphone amp that leads to HS80m's.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Learned how to add smoothing...here's with 1/3 & 1/6. Still not sure if it looks good or not 
















And I think Im supposed to display waterfalls like this. Again...no clue if this looks good or god awful...still learning.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack.

Your original graph (Red - no smoothing) doesn't look too bad.
The dips are probably room modes and you can only minimise them by trying different speaker locations and listening locations.
Normally you only need to measure 20 - 200 Hz to optimise the sub output. The room reflections and a movement of one inch in mic placement causes large changes in the measured results in the higher frequencies.

How does it sound to you?

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok thx....so my curve isnt so bad? What about the smoothed ones? Does the waterfall look decent?

My studio sounds good...but I am curious about some of the lower end freq. I have acoustic panels setup in all of the early reflect points, bass traps, and a cloud, but my mixes still don't always translate the way I hope. When I go down to lower octaves on my midi keyboard I definitely hear some notes louder than others.

My monitors are pretty close to the wall and I'm in a sorta narrow area in my living room. I have 3" panels in the corners (white in pic below) but maybe I should go fatter...my ceiling cloud is hanging about 1' from the ceiling for added low-end absorption as well.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

One thing to consider is the room dimensions and where you are within that in relation to your speakers.
Can you do a drawing of the room layout with sizes?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is worse than the frequency response plots make it look, the vertical scale is very wide. Read the Posting a graph sticky for how to present the results.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow you're right....adjusted the limits. Now i feel even worse..
















I think I made a drawing of my layout for Auralex's free service for sound treatment. Let me look that up and post.

Until then, any thoughts on these graphs? I see a lot of dips and peaks now...just not sure where to start with fixing this.

THX!!


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my room...I know its kinda a weird position but I dont have a choice.

Its 16 feet from the front to back wall. The width at the listening area is only 9.5 feet. The giant black and brown corner in the lower right corner is an LCD tv...not a bass trap. The other smaller brown/blue corners are bass traps. Also, all of the corner traps are on the ground, not ceiling corners


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you measure with the mic right where your head would be? The high end roll-off is fairly substantial, seems you might be a bit too far off axis for the tweeters. If the mic was at head height and that places you below the tweeter axis tilting the speakers up a little at the back may help even things out, or maybe toe them in a little more. Depending on how things look afterwards you may want to bring down that whole 100 - 300Hz region by 5 or 6dB.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome...thx for the response!

The mic was at head height...My tweeters are roughly at the top of ear-level and the 8" just around the bottom of ear level. However, "toeing" them in might do the trick as I had them facing outwards a bit from when I had some friends over. I hope that fixes it...I'm at work so I'll try tonite.

I'm going to add more bass trapping tonite to control that 100-300 area (might as well hit that 35hz peak too). I'll test again...and if its not a substantial improvement I'll try my first attempts at EQing my output. HS80m's also have some basic EQ functionality to adjust to the room so I'll look at that too.

Also, I've read that some people face their omni mics TOWARDS their speakers while others point theirs UP. Any thoughts? And finally the question I've been meaning to ask....what does an ideal looking graph (waterfall too) look like :innocent:? I'm assuming its flat with some high & low-end roll off but at what points and to what db :dontknow:? 

THANKS!!!


----------

